# Hi Makeup Lovers!



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi to all my fellow makeup lovin ladies. My name is Rachel. I am 30 years old, from Massachusetts. I have been visting this site for some time now but I just started posting yesterday. That's what being lazy does to ya lol. I am obsessed, and I mean seriously obsessed with MAC. So I wanted to say hi to all the other women here who share my love of MAC


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Janice (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra! Happy you've begun posting.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes! I am really enjoying this site so much. It's a place to chill and have some fun. I look forward to chatting in the forums with ya!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra! It has loads of cool things!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome Rachel!  I have enjoyed your posts already!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone. Thanks again for the warm welcome! Theres a lot of cool people on here, and I hope to meet you all in the forums.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Welcome Rachel! I have enjoyed your posts already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I have had fun chattin with ya too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you in the Bimbo forum lol.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_welcome!_

 
Hi! Thanks for the welcome. I look forward to seeing you in the forums.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra. Glad to have you join us.


----------

